# Hello from Boise, Idaho



## Adam_Helm (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello, my name is Adam and I live in Idaho. I must say some of you have impressive set ups!

I found this place because I just found my HO scale railroad stuff from when I was a kid and went to set it up. It's very basic and works, but the train is moving painfully slow.

I'm assuming this is because I have a much bigger layout now then when I was a kid(when I was a kid I only had room for a circle, now that I have my own place I convinced the wife to let me have a much bigger lay out. I have pictures below.)

Anyway, like I was saying the train moves painfully slow, and on the far side of the track from the power source it stops and I have to help it from time to time. I'm assuming this is because I have a weak power source(Pic below), but I wanted to asked to make sure. 

I'm pretty sure it isn't the locomotive because the thing has pulled upwards of 60 cars before on a "professional" layout(for lack of a better word).

If you have any ideas on what reasonably priced power source would help me get some more speed out of it I'd greatly appreciate it, or if you know what might be causing it letting me know.

Some of you guys have AWESOME set ups and hope to have one of those one day.

This set up is around 15 years old, so go easy on me, it's all I have!

Thanks!

The layout: If I could get a power source that could power more then this I'd like to get it since I have more track









The power packAt least 15 years old)









The locomotive: Like I said, I'm not an expert, but this thing has pulled upwards of 60 cars before


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

I think you probably have several things to address. 

#1, you need more than a single power connection to a track that size, I'd probably start with four power drops, one on each side of the large oval.

#2, I'd lube and clean the running gear of the locomotive, that will probably do a lot for the operation.

#3, Clean the track with Isopropyl Alcohol, also the locomotive wheels.


----------



## Adam_Helm (Dec 25, 2012)

How big of a power unit? Are those things measured in amps or volts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're actually measured in Volt-Amps. The one you have is pretty anemic, and could be a contributing factor to the issues. I'd probably want a power-pack that was at least 40 VA, yours is 6 VA! 


After a long layoff, I'd still do the stuff I detailed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Yes, ditto what John (quick-draw) said.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Getting a new power pak is fine and dandy but if you don't address what gunrunnerjohn suggested you probably won't get better results. Before buying a new power pak try
#1, #2, and #3. Take the body off the engine, apply light grease to the gears and sparingly oil in other places. Something that has helped me with engines that have been boxed for awhile is apply a very small drop of oil on both sides of the motor where the shaft comes out. I have bought numerous engines that I bought as "not running" and thats all it took was some oil at motor bearings. You have to clean the wheels and the track. If you have done that, do it again. You have 1 set of wires to track, try 4 sets.
Spread them around the layout. Good luck.


----------



## Adam_Helm (Dec 25, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They're actually measured in Volt-Amps. The one you have is pretty anemic, and could be a contributing factor to the issues. I'd probably want a power-pack that was at least 40 VA, yours is 6 VA!
> 
> 
> After a long layoff, I'd still do the stuff I detailed.


I'm going to clean the track and the wheels today. I'll also take apart the locomotive and see if there is dust in there and blow it out.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think you probably have several things to address.
> 
> ...



adding to the list....

lube and grease the gears (I recomend a good grease thats plastic/metal compatible like L-106 (Labelle 106) as that works on plastic and metal gears, the main thing is make sure its grease with PTFE (plastic compatible).

also a light (read as no more then two to four drops max) oil at each proper spot as indicated by your locomotive service instruction sheet(s) (as in parts that move like the wheels). I recomend a full synthetic, if you have any 5W30 synthetics they are what I use.


again GJ hit the spike on the head with the clean your track and maybe another power run to the long end of your set up...power will get lost as the train makes its way around and then stall...especially if its towing a bunch of cars...


oh and get that train OFF THE CARPET....yes fluff is bad for these things (granted im guilty of this my self but I do have the different carpet that doesn't produce the fluff as bad as other style carpet....


as for you power supply (PSU) it should be just fine, however these things age and fail in life so you may want to see about a stronger one (must be for HO scale) that runs about 2Amps (i think) and that should get you taken care of...I still have a basic one that runs a total of 2 amps or so and it works well for my needs


----------



## Adam_Helm (Dec 25, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> adding to the list....
> 
> lube and grease the gears (I recomend a good grease thats plastic/metal compatible like L-106 (Labelle 106) as that works on plastic and metal gears, the main thing is make sure its grease with PTFE (plastic compatible).
> 
> ...


That was just there for the pictures, it never ran or was hooked up down there.


----------



## Adam_Helm (Dec 25, 2012)

I got two of these and she is humming right along!

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

